# Communications Dispatcher I Salem State



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communication Dispatcher I*
Salem State University 
in Salem, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/18/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*ID:* 2021-2571

*State Title:* Communication Dispatcher I

*Job Category:* Classified

*Department:* Public Safety and Risk Management

*Pay Basis:* Yearly

*Enter the Compensation Range for Applicants to View (Required for Administrator & Classified Positions)*
$ $35,901.06 annually

*General Statement of Duties:*

The communications dispatcher I is a highly service-oriented member of the university police department responsible for maintaining effective and efficient communications among the dispatch center, law enforcement officers in the field, outside emergency response, parking enforcement and the public, following prescribed procedures. The position is also responsible for basic records maintenance and distribution. Job duties must be performed quickly, clearly and accurately. Operates Communications and Control Center and associated technology relating to emergency response and calls for service. 
*Schedule and Break:*
Shift, Days Off and Meal Break: TBD by shift bidding process; subject to change according to departmental needs. Must be available for off-shift overtime, including compulsory callbacks.
*Salary:* $690.40 weekly/$35,901.06 annually
*Application Deadline: *December 31, 2021 
Salem State University values, celebrates and appreciates diversity in all its forms and endeavors to create a space that reflects the campus community population which it serves. Our students come to Salem State University from 38 states and 48 countries and reflect the demographics of the greater Boston community in which we live. We are passionate about providing an experience for them and our fellow staff and faculty, where everyone can feel supported while they explore, learn, and celebrate their identities, similarities, and differences. We welcome you to come celebrate with us and become a member of our community.
*Please Note:* There are two vacancies for this position.

*Duties and Responsibilities:*

(E) - Essential Function

(E) Receives emergency and non-emergency calls for service; prioritizes the calls, promptly (radio) dispatches appropriate response units while contemporaneously logging pertinent information into computer-aided dispatch (CAD) and record management system (RMS)
(E) Clearly relays pertinent information in a factual and concise manner; relays instructions or inquiries from field units
(E) Monitors Closed Circuit Television (CCTV) systems, fire, intrusion and panic alarms and dispatches appropriate units
(E) Operates computer terminals and keyboards to obtain vehicle and criminal record information; enters data from officer reports to criminal information system (CJIS) via computer
(E) Maintains (manual and automated) police log, arrest log and assigns case numbers. Monitors teletype messages and relays important information to officers. Monitors area wide police frequencies; remaining alert for emergency traffic and bulletins
(E) Trains new police officers and dispatchers on the policies and procedures for proper police communications and dispatching protocols for the university police department
Assists and directs visitors by answering inquiries or providing information requested
Ability to use proper English grammar, diction, punctuation and spelling
Fulfill requirements of a Responsible Employee (RE) as established by Title IX and the Violence Against Women Act
Fulfill requirements of a Campus Security Authority (CSA) as established by the Jeanne Clery Act

*Qualifications:

Minimum Entrance Requirements:*
None
*License/Certifications Required:*
N/A
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Experience as a public safety dispatcher, telecommunicator, 9-1-1 operator or call-taker
Basic, Intermediate and Advanced training and certification in public safety telecommunications sanctioned by the Association of Public-Safety Communications Officials (APCO), EOPSS, CJIS or equivalent authority
Associate Degree
*Working Conditions:*
Salem State University complies with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) to provide reasonable accommodation to qualified applicants and employees with disabilities. For accommodation information or requests please email [email protected].
Communications Dispatchers may be required to work varied shifts, weekends, holidays or nights; and may be subject to a standby (on call) work status.
This position is not eligible for H1B visa sponsorship.
*Special Instructions to Applicants:*
Please apply online. Resume and cover letter are not required, but appreciated.
Employment is contingent upon a completed background and CORI check satisfactory to the university. Internal candidates are not subject to background check. 
*EEO Statement:*
Salem State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer. Persons of color, women and persons with disabilities are strongly urged to apply.
*Salem State University is an Equal Opportunity / Affirmative Action Employer. Persons of color, women and persons with disabilities are strongly urged to apply.*


----------

